
A Famed Hacker Is Grading Thousands of Programs - shakes
https://theintercept.com/2016/07/29/a-famed-hacker-is-grading-thousands-of-programs-and-may-revolutionize-software-in-the-process/
======
raesene6
It'll be very interesting to see how this develops. whilst I'm sure it'll
attract criticism as being an inexact benchmark, I'd say that any progress is
welcome.

From a security perspective, there's a well known "market for lemons" in
software and if this can help address that, good!

